

Show HN: SCSS live editing with Sublime Text - bwm
https://github.com/mechio/takana

======
akhleung
LibSass maintainer here -- it's really great to see another project pick it
up, and although we're aware that we still have a fair bit of catching up to
do, things like this give us all the more incentive!

~~~
iamlacroix
Thanks for all your work on LibSass!

------
ErikHuisman
Is this different than say grunt-watch with livereload.js?

Edit: grunt-tekana links to [http://usetakana.com](http://usetakana.com)

~~~
nc
Yes. It updates per keystroke rather than per save. We've found that makes it
perfect for sketching in code and tweaking a design.

~~~
ErikHuisman
Awesome.. Id like to try is but it doesn't do compass?

------
criswell
This is awesome and I plan on using it. The only issue/feature is that it's
using libsass, it definitely has some catching up to do to compete with Ruby's
version's features but damn it's fast.

------
coderzach
Wow, this is really amazing! It makes editing scss in sublime feel like
modifying css from the in browser dev tools. Very well done!

------
jbeja
Is only for OSX or is just tested in it?

